# Butter Poached Shrimp, Abalone Mushrooms, Watercress-Truffle Coulis, Garlic Emulsion



## ironchef (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's a special that I ran this weekend. Mexican white shrimp were poached in a butter and olive oil mixture. Abalone mushrooms (aka King Eryngii or King Oyster) were roasted then sauteed to order. The coulis was made with blanched watercress, parsley, EVOO, truffle oil, citric acid, Xanthan gum, and kosher salt. The emulsion was made with roasted garlic, chicken stock, butter, yuzu, and lecithin. 

The picture is kinda crappy because I forgot my digital camera so I had to use my cell phone camera. Bon appetit.

*Butter Poached Mexican White Shrimp*
_Hamakua Abalone Mushrooms, Sumida Farms Watercress-Truffle Coulis, Roasted Garlic and Yuzu Emulsion_


----------



## roxygirl (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool looking presentation. How did you get the shrimp to not curl up?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 17, 2007)

roxygirl said:


> Cool looking presentation. How did you get the shrimp to not curl up?


 
I scored the undersides of the shrimp. That's how they get the shrimp to stay straight when they make tempura.


----------

